# *** Blauparts 10 Valve Audi 200 100 5000 Timing Belt Replacement Kit - PRICE BREAK ***



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

Blauparts is proud to be a Vwvortex advertiser.


Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $20.00 on the following kit:
~ 1989-1989 100 Sedan Non-Quattro w/ Square Toothed Belt
~ 1989-1989 100 Wagon Non-Quattro w/ Square Toothed Belt
~ 1989-1989 200 Sedan Quattro 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine w/ Square Toothed Belt
~ 1989-1989 200 Sedan Non-Quattro 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine w/ Square Toothed Belt
~ 1984-1988 5000 All Models


Blauparts is proud to announce that WE'VE SLASHED THE PRICE BY $15.00 on the following kit:
~ 1989-1989 200 Sedan Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1990-1990 200 Sedan Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1989-1989 200 Sedan Non-Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine w/ Round Toothed Belt
~ 1990-1991 200 Sedan Non-Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1989-1989 200 Wagon Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine w/ Round Toothed Belt
~ 1990-1990 200 Wagon Quattro 5 Cyl 10 Valve Turbocharged Engine
~ 1989-1991 100 Sedan Quattro
~ 1990-1991 100 Sedan Non-Quattro
~ 1989-1989 100 Sedan Non-Quattro w/ Round Toothed Belt
~ 1989-1991 100 Wagon Quattro
~ 1990-1991 100 Wagon Non-Quattro
~ 1989-1989 100 Wagon Non-Quattro w/ Round Toothed Belt


REMEMBER, Blauparts also has 10 valve Audi 100 200 80 90 5000 timing tool rental kits!
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

